

Switch to DuckDuckGo in iOS 8 - nnutter

Settings &gt; Safari &gt; Search Engine
======
atmosx
DDG is good for English related terms. For Greek (and I guess other languages)
lags way beyond Google in terms of results quality.

------
LeoPanthera
You can do this in Safari 7.1 on Mavericks, too. (And Yosemite, obviously.)

------
fvalle
I've done also in iOS 6, using web-app!

